# Hotel advice in Evert for convention



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

There is a county campground south of Evart that I think is called Crittenden that is nice and is on a lake.


----------



## Red Fox (Aug 9, 2012)

Reed City has a seedy looking motel.:16suspect I have no idea what it's like, from the looks of it they may rent rooms by the hour. :lol: But it's the closest place if the Evart Hotel is full. Otherwise it's about a half hour drive to Clare, Cadillac or Big Rapids.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I believe there may be a couple small cabins in Farewell. Used to be some on 115 to, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

tracker1277 said:


> Well after talking it over with the family it sounds like we are camping. Thanks for all the advice. This will be my first time at the convention and my and my sons first year trapping so I figured coming to the convention was the best place to start to get some equipment and learn as much as we can. judging by the response i got just asking for hotel advice I dont think I will have any issue with people offering advice on getting started trapping. The more books and videos I watch the more questions I have. I cant wait to get down there, trapping is all I can think about lately!!!


If you camp at the Fairgrounds I think you will end up glad you did. No late drives back to the room/camp. Also, you won't have to try to track down your sons when they are hiding because they don't want to leave. (It's a big fairgrounds!)

I'm sure you'll get a lot of tips and I recommend attending the demos and/or taking the Trapper Education Course on Saturday. 

If you sons are ages 8-16, bring them by the Poultry Building on Saturday between 9am and 3pm. Emily will get them signed up for the Kid Trapper Raffle and they might just win a set of trapping equipment. As in recent years, there will be at least 7 sets raffled off- 3 muskrat kits for the 8-13 year olds, one beaver kit and one predator kit for the 14-16 year olds, and two raccoon kits that everyone 8-16 will have a crack at.

Good luck and look me up!

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Are the beaver, muskrat and raccoon kits weaned? 

Thomas the trapper will be with us this year, I'll make sure to get him signed up.


----------

